# Wild Trout on the Mad?



## noahdoak (Nov 26, 2019)

Hey everyone! I'm a native of eastern OH, recently have moved to Dayton for work. A couple weeks ago, I fished the upper sections of the Mad (West Liberty area) with a buddy of mine. I caught several nice trout that day, but one in particular stood out to me. The ones I caught previously were great fish, but had duller colors and slightly misshapen fins, as one would expect from a hatchery. But this one was pretty interesting. Perfect fins with red spots and red tail ends. Fought twice as hard as the rest of them too. I've fly fished all over PA, New York, Maryland, West Virginia, and Michigan for wild browns for over a decade, I'd like to think I know one when I see one. And I don't know what else to call this one. I know _some_ fish are naturally reproduced in the Mad, but does anyone here agree with my sentiment that this one was born in the river?


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Hard to tell in the photograph the true color. The sharp edges on fins and tail I am told, tells the story of it probably being wild. I would believe it to be wild.

Rickerd
Though someone might get on here and say, a wild trout wouldn't let you catch it!


----------



## 18inchBrown (May 1, 2016)

I understand that Brown trout can't keep their redds(?) on the Mad because they get washed out by the periodic high water. Look now at the flow in Urbana. It jumped 300% in a day. I don't know if this is true always? Do hold overs become more colorful?

The current is swift in most places in the Mad? There are some areas of milder flow up near West Liberty where you went. Once when I was fishing by the Millerstown Rd bridge, I caught a 3 " colorful Brown trout. I thought the same thing you did. It was born here. If you look at some posts I made last fall/winter on what are you catching you will see some colorful trout. Tom Allen from Trout Unlimited(Madmen) would be able to answer this.

One other thing, I have seen some big brownies, 2' with deep red heads and color and hooked jaws over the years. I suppose hatchery trout can do that after a few years.


----------



## Castwell (8 mo ago)

Based on it's size and very good health it is most likely a stocked fish from October 2020. Most are 8"-10" when the state releases them. Water looks like it has some color to it or she would have been much more vibrant as a holdover.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Beautiful fish! I would say a native or possible holdover from earlier stockings? What did you catch it on?


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

Stocker


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

Likely a nice stocker but nice fish non the less


----------

